# Martin's Garlic



## Paquebot

Garlic bulbs and bulbils now dry enough to ship and plenty of time to get ready to plant them. Here's the deal. Four Martin's bulbs plus 25+ bulbils plus one Estonian Red bulb for $15. (For price comparison, Burpee had Martin's @ $7.95 for Â¼# while Filaree had it @ $8.50 for same amount.) Sizes will range from large to medium and maybe a small one thrown in as extra. 

Contact me at [email protected] for mailing address. Use "Garlic" or similar in message subject so I can quickly find it. Add your own address and I can have a mailing label ready when the money arrives. All will be sent Small Flat Rate Box Priority Mail.

Martin


----------



## where I want to

Whoopee- sent my email.


----------



## Fla Gal

I sent an email too. I'm looking forward to having and growing these.


----------



## farmmaid

I would like some please..........


----------



## Paquebot

farmmaid said:


> I would like some please..........


Just follow the instructions above. That is, send an email with your address and I'll send you mine. I'm trying to pre-package everything at leisure rather than all at once.

Martin


----------



## Pony

My email is on the way. I know I have your addy around here someplace, but...  nothing is the same since the last move.


----------



## Paquebot

Moving fairly well. I'm trying to make certain that there's at least a half-pound of Martin's. May mean an extra small bulb or loose cloves. The Estonian Red bulbs are small as these were third year from bulbils and thus a season away from mature size. Not many of those left so I'll substitute with something else if I run too low. 

Martin


----------



## ChristieAcres

Hurry up if any one still wants to get in on Martin's Garlic Special! I received mine, thank you, Martin, and it is an excellent value!


----------



## blu_redneck

E-mail sent....glad to get any of Martin's bulbs!


----------



## starlady

Martin, I live on the Gulf Coast... any idea if your garlic would thrive here? My dad tried growing some (not sure what variety) last year and it didn't "clove" up.


----------



## Paquebot

starlady said:


> Martin, I live on the Gulf Coast... any idea if your garlic would thrive here? My dad tried growing some (not sure what variety) last year and it didn't "clove" up.


I know that it's been grown successfully into Georgia but not sure of which zone was involved. Usually it's the softnecks which are recommended for the Gulf states. Thus there would be no guarantee of success.

Martin


----------



## hercsmama

E-mail sent!!


----------



## qwerty

Just sent e-mail. Thank you for the opportunity Martin. 
Bless you and yours, 
Helen


----------



## Paquebot

As of the moment, enough Martin's left for 2 more "ugly" orders with one pending. Down the the bottom of the basket so mostly small bulbs and loose cloves. As long as they grow, they don't have to look pretty. 

Several have asked how to plant the bulbils which are included. Plant them just like cloves. That is, an inch deep and spaced 6 to 8 inches apart in either single or staggered double rows. There is a growing trend to plant all garlic crammed into wide rows but that only works for small softneck types. Crowding is the main reason for small bulbs as hardnecks do not like close neighbors even if it's their same family.

Martin


----------



## keztrelle

Make sure you don't miss out on Martin's Heirloom Garlic and order your's NOW. Great value!

Martin, I received my order and it looks fantastic! Thank you for offering it! I cannot wait to plant it!


----------



## Paquebot

Don't promote it too much, one more request and this offer closes!

Martin


----------



## Paquebot

We're done! Many thanks to all who ordered. I'll probably have a separate offer just for bulbils. Have to first take stock of what's left and what I will be planting back.

Martin


----------



## Pony

Just got the package in the mail. Yahoo!


----------



## LettucePatch

I got my package today and it looks great. That was super fast shipping. Thanks Martin.


----------



## elbowbeach

Martin, I thank you! Wonderful products and excellent service!


----------



## Trapper

Martin is selling Martin's garlic in 2016. It's good stuff. Bulbs and bulbils $15 including shipping.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

I'm interested in purchasing some garlic. who do I contact please?


----------



## Trapper

> Contact me at [email protected] for mailing address.


Get your details from him directly by email.


----------

